# Chicago Fire Department Paramedic List



## Iceman26 (Jul 11, 2011)

Did anyone else on here apply and get on the list? If so, we can start a dialogue here about how the hiring process is moving along and whatever else. Letters are supposed to be received by August 31st...but I'm hoping "by" means it'll come much sooner!


----------



## DigDugDude (Aug 11, 2011)

*if it helps*

a friend of mine already got his! he was on the waiting list for less than 6 months. hes a lucky guy hes only 22!


----------



## Iceman26 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm confused as to what you are referring to. What waiting list? This most recent paramedic application process ran from May 4th(approximately) until June 1st. Letters go out by August 31st informing us of where we're at on the hiring list, and to my knowledge no one has received their letters yet, and the fact you say he was waiting six months I think you're referring to something else.


----------



## DigDugDude (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry waiting list was the wrong word to use and I should have clarified. (I was rushed at work.) My bud got in the last time the list was open he had only gotten his paramedics licensing a few months prior  and got in on first attempt.


----------



## Iceman26 (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh, cool. Good for him. Kinda figured that's what you meant but wasn't sure. I hope I have his kind of luck this time around!


----------



## DigDugDude (Aug 12, 2011)

Seriously. How long you been waiting?


----------



## Iceman26 (Aug 13, 2011)

I did my application immediately when it opened up the morning of May 4th and just waiting for the letter now to see where I'm at on the list. I've been a medic since last September. I'm also on the CFD firefighter list but getting on as a medic and crossing over are my only chance at getting on the fire side. I'm too far down the list.


----------

